

Linux as desktop OS for trashware? - beeker

Is Linux is ready to serve as OS on trashware-computers for second generation usage?
======
noonespecial
Absolutely.

<http://www.xubuntu.org/>

For Kids: <http://www.qimo4kids.com>

~~~
viniciusfs
Xubuntu is not lightweight.

------
marcocampos
Of course. It excels at it. Try these distros:

<http://damnsmalllinux.org/>

<http://www.puppylinux.org/>

------
beeker
Article on Slashdot: Why Linux Is Not Yet Ready For the Desktop
[http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/18/0710208...](http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/18/0710208&from=rss)

------
krschultz
Yes

